# New species of Chameleon discovered



## Crazy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

3rd discovery of a new species!
Kinyongia vanheygeni
A third discovery of a new reptile species was made during an Exo Terra expedition. The latest expedition to Southern Tanzania revealed totally new Chameleon species to science! The animal was discovered near the Ngozi Crater in the Poroto Mountains. The species was named after Exo Terra manager Emmanuel Van Heygen and described in the German herpetological journal "Sauria" by Petr NeÃ„Âas. See pics and read more here. 
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/reptile_research/kinyongia_vanheygeni.php


----------



## Stazz (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW how cool is THAT !!!!! I just love chameleons, Nick really wants one ! They're so cute!


----------



## bettinge (Aug 26, 2009)

Really cool! They are so freeky!

Stace, if you get a cham, I recommend a species that requires less humidity. I have Jacksons, and they are tough because of the humidity they need. But then again, I guess it depends on where you live. Jacksons live wild in Hawaii!

It is much more difficult, IMO, to creat a humid (mold free) environment for an arborial critter like Chams than it is for a tort that needs humidity!

I really like the Panthers, thye have beautiful colors and are fairly large! Here is a link to my Panther!

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6657.html


----------



## Isa (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow Robyn, He is beautiful, I love his eyes, amazing!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Stazz (Aug 26, 2009)

Betts, your panther is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!! Wooooow !!!! And are the panthers easy to care for?
What are the kinds that don't need too much high humidity? 

thanks for sharing, so cool!


----------



## bettinge (Aug 26, 2009)

The Jackson Cham need higher humidity, they are very nice but I wont get them again! The Panthers are easier in my opinion! I have had insectivor reptiles for years, but now really enjoy the ease of a herbavore tortoise!

While handling stresses out all reptiles to some degree, Of the Chams I've owned, the Panther seems to get the least stressed handling! The Panther in the photo shows his stress with a blue bar on his side. The bluer it is, the more stressed he is!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh wow thats amazing !!!!! SO he has a "stress bar"  Thats quite handy ! Will need that with Nick around, he'll want it to sleep in the bed with us hahaha, Not really, but he's an animal lover like me! And he's always wanted a cham! So a panther, cooooool !!! And erm, what do they eat? Nick can do the feeding....I aint touching bugs !


----------



## bettinge (Aug 27, 2009)

They eat: Crickets, super worms, meal worms, and his fav's WAX WORMS!

You get the feeling a Panther is more durable than other Chams, but I'll bet its just a feeling! I think stress is high in most captive chams.

Another thing to think about. While its hard to get your tort to SA, a Cham is even more fragile. I think under the worst possible situations a tort could be in a box for several days, I don't think a Cham could survive that. With that said, a Cham has 1/10th the life expectancy of a tort, and for a beginer, he may be dead in three years or less. Sounds horrible to say, but I think its true. 

I simply don't feel they are as robust in capitivity!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh don't worry Betts, we won't get one until we're back home and settled in S.A, won't get one here !!! Thats pretty crazy tho ! I'll give Nick those statistics, really interesting!


----------

